# For Sale: Kentucky 6 Acres : Selling Our Homestead cheap



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

We have 6.29 acres for sale in Kentucky. We currently live on the property.

We are asking $25,160 for the land or $4000 per acre (the average price per acre for land in this area). Here is the craigslist listing with my info: http://lexington.craigslist.org/reo/4931729143.html










We added a septic to the property, electric, and water. This was almost $8000 that we aren't including in the price. We are pricing based on a land sale only, everything else is a bonus.

There is also the house we live in on the property. I built the house with earthbags/cobb and stick build. The house is worth 0. It's withstood high wind and the recent 1.5 feet of snow on the roof which took down a handful of barns in our area, but I just threw it together to get out on the property and it would really do someone better as a barn or shed or somewhere to live until they build their dream homestead. It does have hot running water/flushing toilet/sinks.

My wife and I decided we want to move before my son starts kindergarten this fall so we have time to sell but are very motivated and priced accordingly.

We bought this land when it was just a hay field. We lived on it in a tent when building many weekends. We've planted a handful of fruit trees, many nut trees, some grapevines, and a ton of locust for fast growing firewood in 5 or so years. You can buy some land for the same price as these 6 acres and then spend another $8,000 to add utilities or you can buy our land and be way ahead of the game.

Neighbors: behind is a tobacco barn, only used to store tobacco and don't see them most of the year, left side is an empty lot we think was bought for an investment, in front is an amateur dairy farm about 30 cows, to the right is a log home kinda close to the property line but they mind their own business and I have dozens of trees planted there so they will disappear from view in a few more years.

We can't finance, Cash Only.

Ask any questions you want. Also please share this listing if you know another homesteader that would be interested in this property.


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

Very nice. If I lived on your side of the big pond I'd buy it in a heart beat.

Wylie


----------



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

Wylie Kyote said:


> Very nice. If I lived on your side of the big pond I'd buy it in a heart beat.
> 
> Wylie


Thanks Wylie. You could always buy it and move to this side of the pond. :walk:


----------

